# JTable Zeilenumbruch innerhalb einer Zelle bzw. columnHeader



## Guest (9. Dez 2003)

Hallo alle,

ich habe einen sehr lange String, den ich in einer Zelle bzw. einem ColumnHeader eines JTable darstellen möchte. Möchte aber gern einen Zeilenumbruch reinbringen, sodass in der Zelle mehrere Zeilen zu sehen sind.

Hat jemand vllt eine Idee? Hab bisher mit String + "\n" + String versucht.

Suvd


----------



## Ebenius (9. Dez 2003)

1.) Schreib einen TableCellRenderer, der (nicht wie der normale ein JLabel ist/nutzt, sondern) ein JTextPane oder eine JTextArea zur Darstellung...

2.) Nutze HTML, das geht von Haus aus.

Ebenius


----------

